# What are you listening to right now?



## SqueeKee (Mar 13, 2006)

Tarzan Boy - Baltimora!!! :w00t:

Whoa o oh o oh oh oh ah!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Mar 13, 2006)

Lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Im listening to a soundtrack of a game called 25 to Life

Its all rap :heart:


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 13, 2006)

james holden - horizons (way out west rmx)


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 14, 2006)

Kelly Clarkson - Thankful


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 14, 2006)

my laptops fan..


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 14, 2006)

Check on it - Beyonce


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 14, 2006)

mouse clicks


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 14, 2006)

Ashlee Simpson - Catch me when I fall


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 14, 2006)

chicane - saltwater


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 14, 2006)

The wind howling outside my window - Whoever makes the wind


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 15, 2006)

Westlife - Desperado


----------



## TieKneeBubbles (Mar 15, 2006)

Fox News Channel:icon_roll


----------



## Sophia (Mar 15, 2006)

Pussycat Dolls - Beep


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 15, 2006)

My stomach rumbling. I'm hungry!


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 15, 2006)

Water dripping, - im running a bath


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 16, 2006)

The humming of my computer


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 16, 2006)

Donna Summer -This Time I Know It's for Real

".....Do I have to stand in line?? One of the million..admiring eyes.....???"


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 17, 2006)

KC &amp; JOJO - All my life


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 20, 2006)

groove armada - your song


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 21, 2006)

Kelly Clarkson - Anytime


----------



## elljmz (Mar 22, 2006)

Sponge Bob on t.v.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 22, 2006)

Slayer - Criminally Insane :icon_twis


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 23, 2006)

The Shield. :icon_roll


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 24, 2006)

ben sage ft savvy - just a minute


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 25, 2006)

CSI: Miami &amp; NOISEY kids outside!


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 27, 2006)

billy ray martin - honey (chicane club mix)

gee that was long.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Mar 28, 2006)

Real World/Road Rules Challenge "The Gauntlet II"


----------



## Kelly (Apr 1, 2006)

LOL, ha ha, me too.....and the buzz of my monitor, and my clothes dryer.


----------



## KathrynNicole (Apr 1, 2006)

A Perfect Circle - Pet


----------



## blackmettalic (Apr 3, 2006)

Love that song!

Tori Amos- Sweet Sangria


----------



## KathrynNicole (Apr 4, 2006)

Limp Bizkit - Build a Bridge


----------



## lglala84 (Apr 4, 2006)

my boyfriend shaving in the bathroom and my typing. :wassatt:


----------



## blackmettalic (Apr 4, 2006)

A cheesy movie with pot-smoking frat guys saying they want to eat "pishka" (Russian for pussy, he said).


----------



## missprissy82 (Apr 4, 2006)

beyonce me myself and i


----------



## KathrynNicole (Apr 4, 2006)

Blow Soundtrack - Manfred Mann - Blinded by the Light


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 4, 2006)

an annoying advert on the radio


----------



## tickledmepink (Apr 5, 2006)

twisted transistor - Korn


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 8, 2006)

The washing machine


----------



## blackmettalic (Apr 8, 2006)

Soundgarden- Room a thousand years wide


----------



## Kan D sweets (Apr 22, 2006)

Silence/peace


----------



## SexxyKitten (Apr 22, 2006)

Deanna Carter "We Danced Anyway"...

crap, it just changed--now it's Ghost In the Shell/Stand Alone Complex "Lithium Flower" (from an anime that i have never watched--but i like the song)


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Apr 22, 2006)

R Kelly ft. akon and sean paul- slow wind


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 22, 2006)

complete silence, well except for when im typing


----------



## noheaeighty8 (Apr 30, 2006)

same here


----------



## Sirvinya (Apr 30, 2006)

My boyfriend playing on his PS2.


----------



## blackmettalic (May 3, 2006)

Tori Amos- Caught a Lite Sneeze


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 25, 2006)

Metallica: Some Kind of Monster on MTV2.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 1, 2006)

The Kill by 30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## LilDee (Jul 1, 2006)

Mi Chico Latino - Geri Halliwell


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 1, 2006)

Blood Roses by Tori Amos


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 3, 2006)

Everytime by Britney Spears.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 3, 2006)

Children running around playing w/ Pink Panther's theme since it's coming on...


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jul 3, 2006)

tyra banks talking about std's!!! and my and my 21 month old humming.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 3, 2006)

Thirty Eight Special / Second Chance

Big 80's channel on Sirius Satellite Radio


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 3, 2006)

Evenflow by Pearl Jam


----------



## Lia (Jul 3, 2006)

Number one , by John Legend. I just downloaded his cd and it's great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elektrica (Jul 3, 2006)

La di di, La di da by I5


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 5, 2006)

Cars driving by on the highway... Everyone's asleep but me... Ah, quiet (aside from the cars that is)!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 5, 2006)

Running by No Doubt.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 5, 2006)

Believe it or not, silence... Wonder what the kids are doing???


----------



## LilDee (Jul 5, 2006)

Don't worry be happy


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 5, 2006)

I can hear my husband is watching Cinderella Man in the living room.


----------



## LilDee (Jul 6, 2006)

AkSent - Zingy


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 6, 2006)

Sweetest Goodbye - Maroon 5 (I would gladly turn my self over to Adam Levine. He is free to do whatever he wishes.)


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 8, 2006)

Kaysar and Janelle scheming.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 8, 2006)

Silence again, aside from the PC sounds... Can you tell it's a golden sound to me? *lol*


----------



## Lia (Jul 8, 2006)

The ghost of you - my chemical romance


----------



## LilDee (Jul 8, 2006)

Me. Myself and I - Beyonce


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 8, 2006)

Howie putting down Dr. Will.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 8, 2006)

Helicopters, bombs &amp; guns from a movie John's watching *lmao*


----------



## Lia (Jul 9, 2006)

Trebol Clan - Gata Fiera... A que te aruÃ±o, papi , a quÃ© te aruÃ±o... Lol


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay, I can't translate that... Let's see... You lost me Lia!!

I'm listening to "The Ultimate Coyote Ugly" in the background on CMT since I was watching it earlier *lol*


----------



## LilDee (Jul 9, 2006)

Buttons - pussycatdolls


----------



## KimC2005 (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm listening to the sounds of the air conditioner and thats about it..


----------



## Lia (Jul 9, 2006)

Haha, i *think* it means i seduce you or something like that (not sure, it's a spanish slang and my knowlegde of spanish isn't very big)

Now listening to my sis playing winning eleven on the other computer


----------



## LilDee (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm listening to Simarik by Tarkan.. and i'm listening to the loud fan.. it's hot here right now


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 12, 2006)

Janie and Erica talking while soaking their feet in the bathtub.


----------



## LilDee (Jul 12, 2006)

Haha I'm listening to "Take me there - Mya and Blackstreet"

That rugrats song from like 8 years ago! haven't heard it in forever, i love it!!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 13, 2006)

Dead silence (again)!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 21, 2006)

Kaysar and Danielle.


----------



## LilDee (Jul 21, 2006)

Lets get loud - Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Porpoise (Jul 22, 2006)

Bon Jovi's Blaze Of Glory


----------



## iluvgators (Jul 23, 2006)

Law &amp; Order


----------



## echanting (Jul 24, 2006)

sexy back

Justin Timberlake


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 24, 2006)

The news in the background, and cars on the highway


----------



## monniej (Jul 24, 2006)

judge joe brown


----------



## ivette (Jul 25, 2006)

i'm listening/and watching tv


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 26, 2006)

crazy- gnarles barkley (i love this song!)


----------



## echanting (Jul 27, 2006)

hips don't lie

Shakira


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 27, 2006)

Buttons

Pussycat Dolls


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 27, 2006)

The Big Brother theme song. It's so annoying.


----------



## echanting (Jul 27, 2006)

Just another woman in love

Anne Murray


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 28, 2006)

The Big Brother: All-Stars live feeds. As always.


----------



## nehcterg (Jul 28, 2006)

Cobra Starship - Snakes on Planes (Bring It)


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 28, 2006)

Cember meowing.


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 28, 2006)

dogs barking


----------



## pla4u (Jul 28, 2006)

tv...Kolchak.. Night Stalker


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 29, 2006)

London Bridge (Fergie)


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 29, 2006)

The live feeds.


----------



## Lia (Jul 30, 2006)

Hearing me and shakira performing a duet on donde estÃ¡n los ladrones! Mwahaha...


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 30, 2006)

Unfaithful- Rhianna


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 1, 2006)

Cats outside fighting BIG time!!!


----------



## pla4u (Aug 1, 2006)

Morning news on TV


----------



## Sarah84 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shades of blue - Nick Lachey


----------



## LilDee (Aug 1, 2006)

Kandy - Don't think i'm not


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 2, 2006)

John and his friend Dave's sprint car game and the fan blowing


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 2, 2006)

Live feeds!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 2, 2006)

A stupid bug outside clicking and a large Wind Machine fan blowing air


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 2, 2006)

Hilary Duff Come Clean (remix 2005)


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 3, 2006)

buttons- pussycat dolls


----------



## LilDee (Aug 3, 2006)

Doesn't really matter - Janet Jackson


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 3, 2006)

i love my chick- busta


----------



## michko970 (Aug 4, 2006)

Ani DiFranco....:heart:


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 4, 2006)

dogs barking


----------



## michko970 (Aug 5, 2006)

My name is mud---primus


----------



## nehcterg (Aug 5, 2006)

Face Down - Red Jumpsuit Apparatus


----------



## Lia (Aug 6, 2006)

Trouble Sleeping - Corinne Bailey Rae (her cd is AWESOME)


----------



## LilDee (Aug 6, 2006)

fever - elvis presley


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 7, 2006)

Goodies- Ciara


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 8, 2006)

Promisicious- Nelly Furtado


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 9, 2006)

Seether - The Gift (acoustic version)


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 9, 2006)

Kelly Clarkson - Because of you!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 9, 2006)

I love that song!

The Big Brother: All-Stars live feeds. Erika is freaking out!


----------



## Nox (Aug 9, 2006)

"SexyBack" -Justine Timberlake


----------



## nehcterg (Aug 9, 2006)

Coin Operated Boy - The Dresden Dolls


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 9, 2006)

Live - Lightening Crashes


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 9, 2006)

Oprah on TV  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 9, 2006)

The Big Brother: All-Stars live feeds.


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 10, 2006)

Unfaithful- the movie with richard gere


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 10, 2006)

The news.

I like that movie.


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 11, 2006)

My Hips don't lie


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 14, 2006)

The air conditioner rattling..


----------



## LilDee (Aug 14, 2006)

Rihanna - unfaithfull


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 16, 2006)

Days of Our Lives in the background *lmao*


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 16, 2006)

lfo - girl on tv lol


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 17, 2006)

Elimidate on TV.


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 19, 2006)

dogs barking


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 20, 2006)

Coffee brewing for John &amp; a thunderstorm


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 20, 2006)

Lifetime TV


----------



## pla4u (Aug 21, 2006)

Discovory Chanel on TV


----------



## nehcterg (Aug 21, 2006)

Hold Me Down - Danity Kane


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 21, 2006)

What's Going On- Marvin Gaye


----------



## echanting (Aug 21, 2006)

Tonight - Reamonn


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 21, 2006)

I watching and listening to Big Brother live feeds. It's kinda quiet right now since they are asleep.


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 21, 2006)

the local news


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 22, 2006)

Law and Order SVU


----------



## Barbette (Aug 22, 2006)

_Contigo _- El Bicho


----------



## pla4u (Aug 22, 2006)

morning news on tv


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 23, 2006)

Lifetime movie


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 23, 2006)

Fleetwood Mac - Gypsy


----------



## pla4u (Aug 23, 2006)

Morning news on tv


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 23, 2006)

Blue October- Hate Me on Sirius Hits 1.

LOVE this song!


----------



## power_rangers (Aug 23, 2006)

well......

it's a mix of

Soundgarden- Pretty Noose

&amp;&amp;

the show "what not to Wear"

(BTW Katie Fleetwood Mac rules!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 23, 2006)

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Dani California


----------



## deadlakes (Aug 24, 2006)

Hot Water Music - Trusty Chords


----------



## power_rangers (Aug 28, 2006)

i loveeeee soundgardenn


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 29, 2006)

Dance with my father by Luther Vandross


----------



## Anika_1 (Sep 1, 2006)

Starlight- MUSE


----------



## Nox (Sep 5, 2006)

The whirring noise of my computer tower.


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Sep 7, 2006)

my co-worker talking...


----------



## ForeverPink (Oct 11, 2006)

The Mosque in town calling to pray


----------



## Blaize (Oct 14, 2006)

Amr Diab- Laili Nehary


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 15, 2006)

a football game


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 15, 2006)

look at us baby sarna pariss (thanks to tyler D)


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 15, 2006)

Carrie Underwood...Before he cheats!


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 19, 2006)

4000 rainy nights-stratoveris


----------



## xjudyx (Oct 19, 2006)

chingy-pullin me back

internet radio..BOO


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 19, 2006)

i dont remebr the title- supertramp


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 21, 2006)

Aerosmith... Love in a Elevator.


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 21, 2006)

My cat purring, lol


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Oct 27, 2006)

a lifetime tv movie


----------



## pla4u (Oct 30, 2006)

The legeond of sleepy hollow on tv


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2006)

Guenevere's gotten me hooked on Air! I'm listening to Cherry Blossom Girl right now.


----------



## Shelley (Oct 30, 2006)

Gorillaz- Feel Good


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 5, 2006)

snoring


----------



## bblonde (Dec 8, 2006)

Macy Grey - I Try


----------



## nehcterg (Dec 8, 2006)

'Le Disko' by Shiny Toy Guns


----------



## Kathy (Dec 13, 2006)

The sounds of people pretending to work in my office. Low voices, typing, phones ringing.


----------



## Gvieve (Dec 13, 2006)

The smoke detector beeping.


----------



## Sarah84 (Dec 14, 2006)

the washing machine


----------



## nehcterg (Dec 15, 2006)

Chris Cornell - "You Know My Name" (aka the theme from the new James Bond movie)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 15, 2006)

Plain White T's - Hate (I really Don't Like You)


----------



## Sarah84 (Dec 18, 2006)

Christmas songs


----------



## bblonde (Dec 21, 2006)

Papa Roach ~ To be Loved


----------



## Sarah84 (Dec 22, 2006)

kelly clarkson - a moment like this


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 22, 2006)

Loverboy- Working For The Weekend


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 23, 2006)

"A Beautiful Lie" by 30 Seconds to Mars


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 7, 2007)

My husband snoring


----------



## jessiej78 (Feb 7, 2007)

Elevator music (I'm at work) :frown:


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 7, 2007)

Nightwish - She is my Sin


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 8, 2007)

hollyoaks is on tv in the background


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 9, 2007)

The Colbert report on comedy central


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 9, 2007)

nothing, im sitting in silence and have no idea why need to put some music on or at least the tv


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 9, 2007)

montel williams show lol


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 10, 2007)

Little Richard screaming "Wheww" on a GEICO commercial


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 10, 2007)

the kettle boiling


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 10, 2007)

Lord of the Rings dramatisation on CD.


----------



## newyorlatin (Feb 11, 2007)

Law and Order


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 12, 2007)

simpsons on tv


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 12, 2007)

Sonata Arctica, Yeeaahhh!


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 12, 2007)

the tv's on in the background


----------



## AngelaGM (Feb 12, 2007)

My rumbling FARTS! Seriously....


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 13, 2007)

^^^^HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA^^^^^

i'm listening to the tv...my son is watching 'fairly odd parents'


----------



## Barbette (Feb 14, 2007)

Rehab by Amy Winehouse


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 14, 2007)

more like watching Saved by the Bell


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 14, 2007)

sesame street on tv lol


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 14, 2007)

christina aguilera - genie in a bottle


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 14, 2007)

the wiggles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 15, 2007)

girls aloud


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 15, 2007)

i love lucy


----------



## newyorlatin (Feb 15, 2007)

TV in the background


----------



## sushi-gal (Feb 22, 2007)

Radio station called WPOW-FM 96.5 MHz, they are in Florida. it's great I can listen that program through the internet even I'm in Tokyo!


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 22, 2007)

watching supermarket sweep


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 22, 2007)

garbage - i think im paranoid


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 22, 2007)

Tori Amos doing a cover of Like a Prayer.


----------



## mzmephime (Feb 23, 2007)

*my boss moan and groan about her ex*


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 23, 2007)

Justin timberlake - what goes around


----------



## SkinCareFreak (Feb 23, 2007)

"There She Goes" Sixpence None the Richer


----------



## sushi-gal (Feb 23, 2007)

Lol!

I'm listening to Reggaeton.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 24, 2007)

Breaking Benjamin- Breath


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 24, 2007)

Watching Payback with mel gibson right now


----------



## SkinCareFreak (Feb 24, 2007)

Food Network's on in the backround :rotfl:


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 25, 2007)

my girl wants to party all the time


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 26, 2007)

i love lucy..


----------



## sushi-gal (Feb 27, 2007)

Usher - You Make Me Wanna


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 27, 2007)

Nelly Furtado


----------



## Sirvinya (Feb 27, 2007)

Tori Amos - Winter


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 28, 2007)

Usher - U turn


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 28, 2007)

my son playing w/ his legos


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 28, 2007)

my boyf watching the football, so i can hear that


----------



## bblonde (Mar 1, 2007)

I have Rachel Ray on the TV right now


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 1, 2007)

watching home and away


----------



## FeverDream (Mar 2, 2007)

Sonata Arctica


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 3, 2007)

tv


----------



## Sirvinya (Mar 4, 2007)

Buck Rogers


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 5, 2007)

Christina Aguilera


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 6, 2007)

curious george


----------



## sushi-gal (Mar 6, 2007)

watching the "LOST". very fascinating.


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 6, 2007)

watching home &amp; away


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 9, 2007)

my husband talking to me


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 9, 2007)

Carrie Underwood


----------



## LovinPigments (Mar 9, 2007)

montel williams show


----------



## nehcterg (Mar 9, 2007)

'Hey' by Backseat Goodbye


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 10, 2007)

The fan in the background


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 2, 2007)

'Naked' ~ Marques Houston


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 2, 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Cant hold us down


----------



## Sirvinya (Apr 2, 2007)

Neighbours


----------



## magosienne (Apr 2, 2007)

ACDC black in black


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 2, 2007)

i love lucy


----------



## magosienne (Apr 2, 2007)

Schrei - Tokio Hotel


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 3, 2007)

Unpredictable ~ Jaime Foxx f. Ludacris


----------



## magosienne (Apr 3, 2007)

Le fabuleux destin d'AmÃ©lie Poulain (soundtrack).


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 3, 2007)

tv


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Apr 3, 2007)

Lisa McClendon-My Diary, My Life...Contemporary gospel...and the hum of the loud AC unit in my office.


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 4, 2007)

go diego, go!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 4, 2007)

Doctor Who 3x01 yeepee ! (yes i'm a fan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 4, 2007)

sesame street


----------



## magosienne (Apr 4, 2007)

a video on youtube "l'avion barbie" (Barbie's plane). hilarious !:add_wegbrech:


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 8, 2007)

coldplay


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 8, 2007)

my boyf playing on the playstation


----------



## nehcterg (Apr 8, 2007)

Daphne Loves Derby 's new CD, Good Night Witness Light


----------



## bCreative (Apr 9, 2007)

Bathwater ~ No Doubt


----------



## magosienne (Apr 9, 2007)

Ishida Youko - Aka No Seijaku (Shakugan no Shana OST )

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i love online radios.


----------



## Gvieve (Apr 10, 2007)

The Sopranos


----------



## magosienne (Apr 10, 2007)

Say captain say what - Captain sensible

say captain, say what you want !:sheep:


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 10, 2007)

soul machine by cee-lo green


----------



## FeverDream (Apr 10, 2007)

Watching Kingdom of Heaven


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 10, 2007)

i love lucy


----------



## dcole710 (Apr 11, 2007)

beyonce- get me bodied


----------



## LovinPigments (Apr 11, 2007)

sesame street


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 15, 2007)

Dancing in the Dark ~ Bruce Springsteen


----------



## magosienne (Apr 16, 2007)

rock DJ - Robbie Williams


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 17, 2007)

My Way ~ Frank Sinatra


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 21, 2007)

Idlewild - Outkast


----------



## tazzie. (Apr 21, 2007)

Lumidee Feat Tony Sunshine-She's Like The Wind


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 21, 2007)

Buttons - PCD


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 23, 2007)

save me - Darren Styles


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 24, 2007)

the sound of deadlines whooshing past...


----------



## magosienne (Apr 24, 2007)

Bachelorette - BjÃ¶rk


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 24, 2007)

Rent (film version) soundtrack


----------



## magosienne (Apr 24, 2007)

where is my mind - The Pixies


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 24, 2007)

hollyoaks


----------



## magosienne (Apr 24, 2007)

move your body - Eiffel 65


----------



## cotton_candy (Apr 28, 2007)

silence  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Apr 28, 2007)

Sunglasses At Night - Corey Hart


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 29, 2007)

Mr. Too Damn Good ~ Gerald Levert


----------



## magosienne (Apr 29, 2007)

Baby, baby - Corona


----------



## cotton_candy (Apr 29, 2007)

london bridge


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 29, 2007)

Missing You now ~ Michael Bolton *hangs head in shame* LOL


----------



## cotton_candy (Apr 29, 2007)

budhha bar VII  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 29, 2007)

Can't Take My Eyes Off You ~ Frankie Valli


----------



## GuessWho (Apr 30, 2007)

Hero...Enrique Iglesias (love this song)


----------



## kaylin_marie (May 3, 2007)

"The Pack" the whole album


----------



## glamadelic (May 3, 2007)

irreplaceable - beyonce


----------



## Sirvinya (May 5, 2007)

Nightwish - The Phantom of the Opera


----------



## dcole710 (May 6, 2007)

avril- girlfriend


----------



## Sirvinya (May 6, 2007)

Tori Amos - Big Wheel


----------



## magosienne (May 6, 2007)

an episode of House (well, the opening title)


----------



## RachaelMarie (May 7, 2007)

Umbrella by Rihanna


----------



## glamadelic (May 8, 2007)

the sweet escape - gwen stefani


----------



## sassychix (May 10, 2007)

Hold me Now-Wayne Wonder


----------



## Sarah84 (May 11, 2007)

always be my baby - mariah carey


----------



## sassychix (May 16, 2007)

Suna Suna -Hindio song!


----------



## magosienne (May 19, 2007)

Boney M - Ma Baker :add_wegbrech:


----------



## yourleoqueen (May 22, 2007)

Lost Without You ~ Robin Thicke


----------



## LilDee (May 26, 2007)

Sway - PussyCatDolls


----------



## KatJ (May 27, 2007)

matchbox 20 - unwell


----------



## VaniXX (May 27, 2007)

Breaking benjamin - Lady bug &lt;3


----------



## LilDee (May 28, 2007)

Fallen - Mya


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 9, 2007)

to the wind outside of the window.


----------



## glamadelic (Jun 14, 2007)

I Wanna Be Like You - Disney's The Jungle Book

Hehehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 14, 2007)

LOL at Citre... I'm listening to 'Stars in their eyes' by Just Jack


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 14, 2007)

yellow cat slash red cat- Say Anything


----------



## Loreal (Jun 14, 2007)

Carrie Underwood singing 'I'll Stand By You' for about the trillionth time... lol


----------



## misshilary (Jun 27, 2007)

hallelujah- imogen heap

such a sad song =[


----------



## LilDee (Jun 28, 2007)

Murder she wrote.. by uhhmm Chaka Demus or something i think..


----------



## magosienne (Jun 29, 2007)

Diamanda Galas - Epistola a los transeuntes


----------



## nehcterg (Jun 29, 2007)

Misery Business by Paramore


----------



## babyangel (Jun 30, 2007)

Rihanna ft Ne-yo - Hate that I love you.



Babyangel


----------



## magosienne (Jun 30, 2007)

X Japan - Forever love. heartbreaking but beautiful.

followed by Shiina Ringo - Honnou

it's Jrock afternoon here, lol.


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 6, 2007)

Jenny was a friend of mine - The Killers


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 9, 2007)

Umbrella - Rihanna


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 11, 2007)

Buy You A Drink by T-Pain


----------



## Curiosity (Jul 15, 2007)

Really Love- D'Angelo


----------



## yourleoqueen (Aug 8, 2007)

Freedom 1990 - George Michael


----------



## YANii (Aug 8, 2007)

Sean Kingston - Beautiful Girl


----------



## nehcterg (Aug 8, 2007)

Danger (High Voltage) - Electric Six


----------



## Maude (Aug 9, 2007)

The Godfather Love Theme (Speak Softly)

It's amazing.


----------



## DIT101 (Aug 15, 2007)

Be Happy-Rihanna


----------



## Bombheart (Aug 17, 2007)

You Really Got Me - Van Halen


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 18, 2007)

Red Light in my Eyes Part One - Children of Bodom


----------



## Claire_CD (Aug 18, 2007)

omg Kee I thought I like heavy stuff in Dragon Force but that really does go another level. I'm currently listening to Stolen by Dashboard Confessional but I love basically any guitar bands. Favourites usually include songs with powerful vocal solos or guitar solos.


----------



## Karren (Aug 18, 2007)

Actually piece and quiet..... Everyone is asleep... Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Karren


----------



## magosienne (Aug 18, 2007)

Samain Night from Loreena McKennitt.


----------



## Sirvinya (Aug 18, 2007)

Crows Fly Black - Tarot

Now it's Amaranth by Nightwish


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 18, 2007)

the TV


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 18, 2007)

My 2 y.o. screaming at the 9 y.o. to come play in the room... And HGTV in the background...

*Wants peace &amp; quiet*


----------



## magosienne (Aug 18, 2007)

lol, maybe just put on earplugs Aquilah !

my brother is playing to final fantasy 8 on his comp, i can hear some sound coming from his bedroom.

i'm listening to More human than human from White Zombie (from The Covenant's soundtrack).


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 18, 2007)

LOL! Dragonforce is definitely not heavy in my book  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Actually, Bodom isn't really that heavy compared to some other stuff I listen to! :laughing:

now playing:

Battle Song - Ensiferum (on of my fave bands)

My husband plays this song so well! :rockwoot:


----------



## magosienne (Aug 18, 2007)

now it's While your lips are still red


----------



## Koobideh (Aug 18, 2007)

Back to Black - Amy Winehouse


----------



## Sirvinya (Aug 18, 2007)

This is one of the most beautiful songs I have heard in a long time. I've been playing it constantly. Marco sings in such a different way to his Tarot and Nightwish singing and Tuomas writes such beautiful music.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 18, 2007)

Hooray for Marco!!! :rockwoot:

boo on Tarja!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (Aug 18, 2007)

my thoughts exactly !!

[email protected] Kee.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 18, 2007)

My loathing for Tarja knows no bounds  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

NP: March for Freedom - Forgotten Tales

Tell me this woman doesn't sound and look like Celine, only super way cooler?


----------



## magosienne (Aug 18, 2007)

hell yeah, she is way cooler than Celine !!

here's NIB (Natitivity In Black) from Black Sabbath. my fave song :rockwoot:

Love Tony Iommi :inlove3::inlove3::inlove3:


----------



## Claire_CD (Aug 18, 2007)

Are you into any lighter stuff or is it only the heavier stuff your into? I find most people build up to heavy music by going through progressively heavier music.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 18, 2007)

Nope, I like all kinds of genres! Country, Metal, Rock, Rap, Hip Hop, R&amp;B, Blues, Folk, everything. The only stuff I don't like is alot of mainstream "rock" or "metal" like Korn, lmao! :laughing:


----------



## Sirvinya (Aug 18, 2007)

They're pretty good Kee! She's certainly got some power in those lungs! I'm always looking for new female fronted metal.

Boo on Tarja!! I'm just waiting for the new Nightwish album and hoping Annette lives up to expectations.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 18, 2007)

me too, i find Korn pretty boring after listening to a song a few times.


----------



## Claire_CD (Aug 18, 2007)

I've started listening to paramore recently, love their new single. Plus there is the added bonus that the lead singer is smokin hot. :rockwoot:

purevolume™ | paramore if anyone is interested.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 18, 2007)

Hmm, maybe we should make a new thread dedicated to favorite music  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This one is going off topic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (Aug 18, 2007)

i really like Rammstein, it's actually one of my favorite bands, though i know their videos can shock people. they simply put their fingers where it hurts.

Rammstein - Ich Will


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 18, 2007)

We can continue the music discussion here if you like:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f59...ml#post1107389

Not listening to anything atm, I can't get to youtube  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyLuckkk (Aug 18, 2007)

timbaland - the way i are

i loveeeeee this song so much


----------



## PaperFlowers (Aug 18, 2007)

Within Temptation -- What Have You Done Now?


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm going though a 90's mood night now.

NP: You Gotta Be - Des'ree


----------



## Solimar (Aug 19, 2007)

Right now I am listening to "Trippin' on a hole in a paper heart" by Stone Temple Pilots.


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 19, 2007)

NP: Shine - Collective Soul


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 19, 2007)

Cyera watching High School Musical 2... Still waiting on my damned peace &amp; quiet LOL!


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 19, 2007)

OKay, seriously guys, this song kicks ass. Annie Lennox is just amazing!


----------



## Samanosuke (Nov 18, 2007)

the GazettE - Hanakotoba


----------



## magosienne (Nov 18, 2007)

Diane Arkenstone - her album called Aquaria


----------



## Marisol (Nov 18, 2007)

Kelly Clarkson - Since You've Been Gone


----------



## jessiej78 (Nov 19, 2007)

Queen- We Will Rock You


----------



## MamaRocks (Nov 19, 2007)

My son on the baby monitor. PUH-LEEZE go to sleep!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Nov 19, 2007)

Ozzy!!


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Nov 19, 2007)

Earth, Wind, &amp; fire..reasons


----------



## Samanosuke (Nov 19, 2007)

MUCC - Fuzz

lol sorry im likely to always write about music the majority of this board has never heard of ( ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## yupyupme (Nov 19, 2007)

silence  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## saintcloudgirl (Nov 19, 2007)

Halo music. My husband is firing up his x-box!


----------



## hoangplinh (Nov 20, 2007)

Goodbye - Audio Adrenaline

Heard this song on the show So you think you can dance last night and Love it. Why can't I find the video of this song on youtube?


----------



## sali (Nov 21, 2007)

Pedestal - Fergie I love this song!!


----------



## Marisol (Nov 21, 2007)

Jodeci - Stay


----------



## Claire_Louise (Nov 22, 2007)

Foo Fighters - Long Road to Ruin

I just booked tickets to see them I got up really early to wait for them to go on sale (Sad I know) Im sooooo excited!

xx


----------



## Ashley.C (Nov 22, 2007)

Hope - Lighthouse


----------



## aney (Nov 22, 2007)

Pain- Shut Your Mouth


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Nov 26, 2007)

Rocky Burnette - Tired of Toein the Line. You Tube--one hit wonder---great song.


----------



## funkilla (Nov 28, 2007)

"Nine Thou" - Styles of Beyond


----------



## amandabelle (Nov 28, 2007)

Dancing with the stars..


----------



## Marisol (Nov 28, 2007)

Deer Stop - Goldfrapp


----------



## x_zombie_x (Nov 28, 2007)

VNV Nation.


----------



## CellyCell (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm so into Sia Furler right now so:

Sia - Little Man (club and also jazz versions)

Sia - Sunday

Sia - Buttons

CSS - Music is my hot, hot sex

Jamiroqaui - Little L


----------



## magosienne (Nov 28, 2007)

my brother watching Saint Seya episodes.


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Nov 28, 2007)

TLC, (no scrubs)


----------



## x_zombie_x (Nov 29, 2007)

Joan Jett.


----------



## lummerz (Nov 29, 2007)

some flowers bloom dead - wallflowers


----------



## Versci (Nov 29, 2007)

Bauhaus - She's in Parties


----------



## farris2 (Nov 30, 2007)

Pantera-Walk


----------



## Like-a-Painting (Nov 30, 2007)

My Dying Bride :rocknroll2::icon_cool


----------



## TheStranger1 (Nov 30, 2007)

Cowboy junkies - This Street, That Man, This Life (lyrics). Amazing song!


----------



## Katrinah (Nov 30, 2007)

Some screaming thing from a movie. lol :laughing:


----------



## sora (Dec 2, 2007)

youtube video audio =D


----------



## courtni (Dec 2, 2007)

Across the Universe Soundtrack

Jim Sturgess has an amazing voice.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 2, 2007)

iTunes on shuffle...loving the unexpected.


----------



## Ricci (Dec 2, 2007)

Invitation by Rabbit's Rum


----------



## girlie2010 (Dec 2, 2007)

lips of an angel-hinder


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 2, 2007)

Calibans newest album.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## usersassychick0 (Dec 2, 2007)

Jet leg Gemini-Ready set no


----------



## Mirr. (Dec 2, 2007)

Kate Nash - Skeleton Song


----------



## Yukiko (Jun 13, 2013)

Eh, let's get this back.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Au Revoir Simoun - Tell Me (Clock Opera Remix) I like the piano-like thing that starts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StrawberrySwing (Jun 23, 2013)

Leona Lewis - I Got You.


----------



## StellaSunshine (Jun 23, 2013)

Kings of Leon - Seventeen


----------



## SarahNull (Jan 13, 2014)

Personal Jesus by Marilyn Manson


----------



## SassySwag (Jan 28, 2014)

Pharell - I'm happy


----------

